# 2P2S XP-* quadriple MCPCB



## dsche (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## badtziscool (Dec 11, 2012)

Very interesting. Never seen anything like this. How does it work?


----------



## dsche (Dec 12, 2012)

*badtziscool*, thank you! It's just 'universal' topology: it may connected as 4 led in parallel for buck, 2 parallel x 2 serial with boost and may use pair of led for dropping exceed voltage with simple linear regulators like AMC7135

Now I'm waiting for optic for build first flashlight with it


----------



## badtziscool (Dec 12, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, but was there any reason to design the top middle connection point in that fashion? It almost looks like it was masked out for an led to be put there. Looks really good though. Nice to have options.


----------



## dsche (Dec 12, 2012)

badtziscool said:


> That's what I was thinking, but was there any reason to design the top middle connection point in that fashion?



Oh, I understand

Here's the point: flashlights produce a lot of fan for me so I always try to add some kicks back

It's Chinese trigram 'fire'






I'm going to get about 2000 lum from it, so 'fire' look like good joke. For me)

BW, my parallel triples looks kinda masonic )


----------



## badtziscool (Dec 12, 2012)

Ohhhhhh!!! I understand now. haha! VERY nice!


----------



## dsche (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## dsche (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## dsche (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## iqwozpoom (Mar 14, 2013)

Are these copper? Price?


----------



## dsche (Mar 15, 2013)

*iqwozpoom, *aluminum. I never seen copper triple board.


----------



## DrafterDan (Feb 22, 2016)

Old thread, but I just finished this last night. Thanks DSCHE!


----------

